# Island help



## wells1bj (Nov 29, 2009)

I am going to remodel my kitchen. I have an island in the middle of it and the back side of the island is going to open up to the living room. There is a stove in the island and that is where it has to stay. So my question is what to do with the island. Should it just be an island with a stove and that is it. Or can there be seating at the same level as the stove or does it have to bump up to a bar top and then have seating there. or any other ideas. THANKS!!!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would raise the eating area. Protects from the stove area while eating and provides a screen from the living room.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm having trouble picturing this. Could you provide a photo or explain more about the stove perhaps?


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

Raising it would definitely be the more safe option, especially if you've got kids running around. But I don't think it's necessary.


----------

